# Beginners Beware



## Fla280zxDrifter (Mar 27, 2005)

I thought i'd try and save some people money before they invest it into a plant that they may or may not like, sure you can do all kinds of research of plants online but, rarely do they tell you the biggest problems with the plant itself so from my experience here's some tips, anyone else add you experiences on too please. 

Microsword, although a nice plant it can be incredibly difficult to plant where you want it and even more difficult to keep it there, between movement of fish, filter flow, and your hands, the plant could continuously get uprooted making it that much more difficult to get roots to set in.

Cabomba, I currently keep this plant because i like it so much but, if not trimmed bi-weekly the lower part of the plant will rot and die from the shade, also this plant sheds like a long hair dog in the summer heat,

Wisteria, easy to grow but, this plant also sheds leaves badly and it tends to curve and bend a lot making it difficult to replant in an attractive way

moneywort, dies easily if you have inadequete ferts, found this out the hard way

dwarf hairgrass, hardy plant no need to trim but, if for some reason you remove it, it tends to fall apart easily

and i thought fish would be hard to take care of but, that's all in the past im using eco-complete, CO2, and 3.0watt per gal. now so i've got better luck with them, my biggest problem is that im never satisfied with the look of the tank


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

You have to purchase plants that are suitable not only for your lighting, but also for your fish. None of the plants you listed other than Wisteria, are beginner plants.


----------



## turtlehead (Jan 28, 2005)

drifter, you may need to know that these plants have to live in a balanced tank.


----------



## FISHFACE (Mar 2, 2005)

turtlehead @ Sun Apr 03 said:


> drifter, you may need to know that these plants have to live in a balanced tank.


What do mean by balanced? Please explain!


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

All plants need 3 basic things to grow. Light, Nutrients, and CO2. While some plants require more or less, they need them in balanced supplies. Plants like anubias and crypts require very little, and thus are slow growers. Others like glosso need more. The more you supply of one, the more you need of the others. Higher levels have less room for error also. With 2 watts per gallon or less, the fish ususlly supply enough CO2 for the plants. At 3wpg + you deffinitely need to inject Co2 and add ferts. Too much of one and not the other, algae blooms. Once you understand the basic principals of what nutrients plants need, it becomes easy to supply them.


----------



## Fla280zxDrifter (Mar 27, 2005)

you should know by now that i know what im doing but, i forgot to mention that i was forming Rage_against_the_machine. . . know that you know that i'll regain several enemies


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

huh


----------



## Fla280zxDrifter (Mar 27, 2005)

muahahaha. . . . . ha. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . ha i see you're playing dumb. . . you are playing right? lol


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

nvr mind...i get what you mean now.... heh heh  lol


----------

